# Access to Beauduc



## andos679 (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anybody know of any other access roads to Beauduc beach apart from the 'Goat Track' from Salin ? We tried from Saintes Marie last year but the road was restricted at the end of the Aire. Is it possible to just drive on past the signs ?


----------

